# little bit of a green hair algae problem...



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

whats the best way to keep this under control/ get rid of it. im pulling it out each day but it grows to fast! i have a buncha of amano shrimp and ottos in the tank but they dont seem to be doing much. i recently added two of my largest yellow shrimp to the tank but its a 6 foot 110 gallon tank so


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

any fish snail or shrimp that will help?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think Rasputus once said Amano shrimp! But don't quote me on that! At least someone said so! =) but if it wuz Rasputus, then I would give it a go right away! but that's not working for you! LOL!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

SAE's,American Flagfish, but I'm not sure I'd use them with shrimp.
I have noticed a little growing in 2 of my tanks but it doesn't really bother me.
I found it grow on my skull decoration of all places, looks like it's hair, kind of cool/freaky.
If it gets out of hand I'll deal with it.


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah my amano shrimp use to be really good at swimming all around and cleaning but now since i have added more they all seem to hide in the right corner of my tank under driftwood or in the heavily planted areas...


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

How long have the guy guys been in there?
Maybe they just need to settle in before they go about munching on the green stuff.

I got plants from a guy 1 time(not a member) & he had hair algae growing on a few twigs & it looked like a small tree,bonsai.
I thought it looked cool, so I didn't want to mention it.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Amano shrimp should take care of it if you have enough in there. Is it long green hair or short blackish hair? A pic would be great! How about your lighting? Oto cats consume mostly film type algae, doubt they will touch the hair. How many Amano do you have?


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

6 amanos maybe 7? the hair algae is longer strands generally but does just stick to some plants and covers the leaves.


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

i took a closer look and it almost appears as there is another type of algae aswell. its very short and fuzzy looking almost like a beard but its green.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

The best way to make the amanos work is not feed them for few days, if you do however feed in a regular basis like you always do to your tank then they will just depend on fish/shrimp food and get lazy IME.


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

they usually dont come out when i feed i feed on the oppisite side of there hiding so i dont think they eat the stuff i feed. maybe i just need more?


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds like you have hair algae & beard algae.
I think shrimp eat both, I'm don't keep shrimp so I'm not sure.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Buy some Monopotassium Phosphate (KH2P04), I read this is good for algae control.

I've got some going into my tank weekly anyways, just started and I don't notice an increase, we'll see if it eases tank scraping.


----------

